# victory arrows in competition?



## brandonl4 (Aug 5, 2021)

all im seeing lately is black eagle and gold tip it seems. why dont i see victory?


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

brandonl4 said:


> all im seeing lately is black eagle and gold tip it seems. why dont i see victory?


I bought a dozen 3DHV shafts. Never could get nock inserts from them or Lancaster that would take the F nock they recommend. Not going down that road again.


----------



## brandonl4 (Aug 5, 2021)

bump


----------



## MidwayJ1032! (Mar 25, 2020)

brandonl4 said:


> all im seeing lately is black eagle and gold tip it seems. why dont i see victory?


I was going to say that maybe they don’t have a contingency program, but I looked it up and they do.
https://www.victoryarchery.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/04/2021-VICTORY-CONTINGENCY.pdf


----------



## Sudduth49 (Jul 30, 2020)

I’ve seen a lot of their V-TAC 23 locally and on amateur ASA ranges.


----------



## FMU_Shooter1991 (Dec 7, 2020)

Gold Tip and BE are gonna be hard to beat. Easton makes a solid arrow too, Ive seen some pros using them recently. I think Victory had some quality issues early on, I remember reading a few posts about the X Ringers and people having them blow up on them and ya I'm sure with every brand you can find a story of someone having a bad experience with them but I think Victory is somewhat new and if you have bad quality issues early on it can be hard to recover from. With so many brands out now a company cant afford to make a bad product. I've never shot any Victory arrows but if I ever came across some I'd try them, even though I've been a long time GT fan.lol


----------



## Steve72xring (Feb 13, 2021)

Just shot in the Nationals, there were several shooters around me using VAP's. No big name shooters, but plenty of competitors. I've shot both VAP's and X-Impacts, can't honestly say there is a difference


----------



## leggiadro (Oct 17, 2014)

Just bought some I'll let you know if I can beat my 900 round score best that i set with Nano Pro RZ


----------



## Mike Arrow (Jun 11, 2016)

Does Victory spine index their arrows? Are they pretty accurate in marking the spine? Anybody know if you have to recheck the spine? I haven't shot them, but was looking at them yesterday at Bass Pro Shops.


----------



## Steve72xring (Feb 13, 2021)

I'm sure I'm going to get some flak about this, but if the arrow is spined to .001, I really doubt you can see a difference. Or for that matter. 006 which is their lowest quality.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

brandonl4 said:


> all im seeing lately is black eagle and gold tip it seems. why dont i see victory?


Nothing wrong with Victory arrows. You're just running in the wrong area. I've used the 22HV, 350HV and the big Killers. I've yet to see a Black Eagle arrow and darn few Gold Tips....


----------



## strayarrow (May 7, 2003)

Steve72xring said:


> I'm sure I'm going to get some flak about this, but if the arrow is spined to .001, I really doubt you can see a difference. Or for that matter. 006 which is their lowest quality.


I spine test all of my vaps. I find you can’t rely on their markings. From the dozens I’ve done I find about 3 of the 12 are marked correctly. I do love the vaps for hunting.


----------



## GavinB (Jun 23, 2014)

I use Victory Vtac 23s and they are fantastic. Easy to tune and they take a ton of abuse.


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

I see folks shooting Victory in competition every time I'm out.... I don't know about the pro's but amateurs seem to shoot them a lot.


----------



## strayarrow (May 7, 2003)

Mike Arrow said:


> Does Victory spine index their arrows? Are they pretty accurate in marking the spine? Anybody know if you have to recheck the spine? I haven't shot them, but was looking at them yesterday at Bass Pro Shops.


No they are not. I’ve spine tested a lot of victory arrows and while some are correct, the majority are not. Don’t rely on their spine marks. I do like the vaps and shoot them for 3D, outdoor, and hunting.


----------

